# EOS RP real world battery life



## telliscope (Sep 18, 2019)

Hi all,

Currently using the R, and looking at purchasing the RP as a back up camera. I know the CIPA battery life rating is low, wondering what everyone is experience battery life wise in the real world. Shots per battery, normally dont shoot video


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 19, 2019)

Don't forget that the RP uses different batteries than the R.


----------



## Quirkz (Sep 19, 2019)

Battery is a weak point. Fine for casual travel snaps, I’d get easily a couple hundred shots per day of casual travel style shoot/review/delete without running flat. Only once needed to use my spare. Biggest problem is the same problem I’ve had with all mirrorless - it’s all to easy for a brush against the viewfinder or touchscreen to trick the camera in to staying ‘on’ while walking around; gradually draining batteries. Charges quickly via usb c in camera.

During a couple of informal events I’d get a couple hundred shots and still have nearly half charge. But yeah, you need at least one spare. I think given that you have an R, you understand the general behavior; I suspect it’s probably reasonable to assume 40% less given the battery capacity difference.


----------



## telliscope (Sep 19, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Don't forget that the RP uses different batteries than the R.



Yea, would be nice if used the same LP e6 batteries


----------



## telliscope (Sep 19, 2019)

Quirkz said:


> Battery is a weak point. Fine for casual travel snaps, I’d get easily a couple hundred shots per day of casual travel style shoot/review/delete without running flat. Only once needed to use my spare. Biggest problem is the same problem I’ve had with all mirrorless - it’s all to easy for a brush against the viewfinder or touchscreen to trick the camera in to staying ‘on’ while walking around; gradually draining batteries. Charges quickly via usb c in camera.
> 
> During a couple of informal events I’d get a couple hundred shots and still have nearly half charge. But yeah, you need at least one spare. I think given that you have an R, you understand the general behavior; I suspect it’s probably reasonable to assume 40% less given the battery capacity difference.



Thanks for the reply mate.

Will be used as a back up, but if it can get around the 400 shot mark per battery than I would be happy. Always carry spares!!


----------



## SteveC (Sep 19, 2019)

Bennymiata said:


> Don't forget that the RP uses different batteries than the R.



Ironically, for me that's a point _in its favor_ over the R. I already have four of those batteries. I'd end up with a fifth and a spare charger.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 19, 2019)

telliscope said:


> Thanks for the reply mate.
> 
> Will be used as a back up, but if it can get around the 400 shot mark per battery than I would be happy. Always carry spares!!


I don’t think it’s realistic to expect 400 shots from the RP. I don’t usually get that with the R. No problems if your shooting all the time within not so many hours, but a couple of shots here and there for traveling, walk around over a couple of days, I would say around 250 is expected.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 19, 2019)

Viggo said:


> I don’t think it’s realistic to expect 400 shots from the RP. I don’t usually get that with the R. No problems if your shooting all the time within not so many hours, but a couple of shots here and there for traveling, walk around over a couple of days, I would say around 250 is expected.



Agreed. I tend to shoot bursts of 5-8 pictures for every moment, which leads to "lots of shots per battery", but realistically it's only 50-80 shots since I throw away the extra shots. In that regard macro and small kids are the same: lots of shots, not that many keepers.

The 90d has a 'group photo' mode, I would love to see that on the Rs and Ms with an added 'blink reduction' feature


----------



## Maximilian (Sep 19, 2019)

telliscope said:


> ...
> experience battery life wise in the real world. Shots per battery ...


I use the same battery with my 200D/SL2 and always get more than 400 shots out of it. But with EVF there should less than that.
No personal experience but a friend of mine told me lately that he needed up to 3 batteries per day on vacation trips with the RP.
I don't have exact shot counts but I'd expect somewhere between 200 and 300.
There should be some possibilities in settings for EVF and display that could help energy saving. Also for WiFi and GPS.
Take a look around here for advice.


----------



## fariff (Sep 19, 2019)

Hi telliscope, I used two batteries on the EOS RP to shoot 4,147 JPEGs (32.59GB) and 7 videos in 1080p (2.61GB) in one day, between 10:30am and 6pm.

Only the first battery went flat: it took its first shot at 10:30am and last shot at 12:30pm, shooting 2,501 JPEGs (19.7GB) and 6 videos (2.3GB) before the battery warning came on. The second battery took the remaining shots and it still had gas when I stopped shooting at 6pm.

EVF was on "smooth" and wifi was off. Camera was switched off in between when not in use. Used high and low speed continuous shooting on the second battery. Not sure what else affects battery life. I used the RF50mm.

Hope that helps!


----------



## JPAZ (Sep 19, 2019)

As all said above, it varies. I am very "conservative" with my shots, meaning I shut camera completely off between exposures to avoid contact with the screen shifting the EVF on and off and to keep IS from running, have the refresh rate set to ECO, and really avoid crimping. I routinely get 300+ shots per battery and, since I've had other cameras that use the same battery before selling them to get the RP, carry 4 batteries with me (they are small and light). 

I do wish the camera go better battery life but all in all, I really enjoy the RP.


----------



## genglish (Nov 5, 2019)

I've had an RP for a few months now. I have the RF 24-105L, RF 35L, EF 50 1.8, and EF 70-300 4-5.6 IS USM. I have noticed that the battery life seems to depend on the lens used. My non-scientific observation is that the EF 70-300 IS USM is somewhat of a power hog, as it seems to make noise (either IS or focusing system or both) for a few seconds even with the camera at my side. It could be that many times when I use this lens that I use AI Servo since I shoot wildlife most when I use this lens, but not always. But I think it's important to note that your battery life will vary greatly with the lens used and your camera settings.

I am quite annoyed that even the stock Canon RP battery doesn't give me much warning before it shuts the camera down. I was shooting on a short trip to Washington DC and it quit quite abruptly and I had to finish that day with my iPhone. Needless to say I now always carry a couple of charged spare batteries.

Other than that, I really do love the RP.


----------



## Act444 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yeah, similar deal with the M6 (which uses the same battery). The RP seems to suck power a bit faster - which makes some sense given its sensor is larger. I wish it had the 5-way BL indicator as with the DSLRs that use the LP-E6.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2019)

Real World battery life means something totally different to different people. Thats why there is a standard. You can use the standard to compare life between cameras and have a good idea as to how they compare.

If I am out taking a lot of photos in a session, I usually get at least twice the CIPA rating, but if I tale a few a week, then I get a lot less.

There is a review on "The Digital Picture" where Bryan posted this about his observed battery life.

"
*Battery*
To reduce camera size and cost, the battery comes into focus as reducing the size of the battery can yield both. Logically, Canon opted for the Canon LP-E17 Battery for the RP. I say "logically" because this is the same battery used in many of Canon's other small current-model DSLR and mirrorless cameras. Great is that multiple camera models can utilize the same backup batteries and a single charger can also be shared. Not as great is that smaller size can mean reduced capacity and the RP has an underwhelming battery life rating of approximately 250 images.
Few are going to be excited by that rather-low number, but real life experience usually yields considerably better results. The first battery I was handed with the camera (I don't know if it was fully-charged) gave me 224 images with the camera powered on and active (including the initial setup) for most of the four hours it lasted. The second battery provided 571 images in normal shooting scenarios.
This tiny battery takes up very little space in the camera bag or your pocket and it is advisable to always have at least one spare along.
The EOS RP provides a 4-level battery indicator and a recharge performance rating for the installed battery."


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 1, 2019)

I just ordered an RP with adapter and RF 35mm + Novoflex FD 2 RF adapter for just 1150 EUR - some offer I coudn't resist just with the knowledge of only 250 CIPA shots.
If I think back to the old days of 35mm film rolls with 36 images per roll I think 250 shots is just phantastic if you try to exclude non-working objects/settings BEFORE you switch on your camera!

My RP will be used for low light, narrow DOF photography and I will use it to decide if I keep my FD lens range or not (except e.g. 1.4 50mm S.S.C., 3.5 50mm S.S.C. macro and 2.5 135mm S.C. which were my first lenses I ever bought back in the late 1980s 2nd hand). And my two 5D classic bodies will go away!

Looking at the price of that unique offer I am fine with 1150 Euro for a FF camera with some basic movie capabilities and very reasonable photographic IQ - body only at a price close to an M50, so no 2nd M50 anymore.


----------

